# Rynolds Park Quarry/Tunnel,Liverpool,August 2010.



## wherever i may roam (Aug 10, 2010)

Reynolds Park lies within an area that in the 19th century was the estate of a series of wealthy local businessmen.
In the late 19th century it came into the possession of the Reynolds family, whio had made their fortune in the cotton trade.
In 1929 James Reynolds, last owner of the estate, donated it to the City Corporation, though his daughter continued to live at the park and was active in its development as an amenity.
In 1975 the mansion was destroyed by fire, and was replaced by a housing scheme for the elderly.
The park comprises 14 acre area of open lawns, formal gardens and woodland on a sloping east-facing site.
It is bounded by Church Road to the west, Woolton Hill Road to the north and Woolton Park Road to the south and east, and is surrounded by a high sandstone wall. There are entrances from the various roads, with the main entrances guarded by lodges. These originally gave accommodation for the gardeners, and continued to do so when it became a public park, but are now in private hands. The mansion house has also disappeared and there is private housing on the site.

Quarrying in Woolton has taken place in a number of locations: School Lane, Quarry Street and Woolton Hill Road, from where stone was taken for some of Woolton’s finest buildings. The quarries were once owned by well-known business-men such as James Gore, John Greenough and James Rose, and had a reputation for quality that went back generations, stone that can be found in: Speke Hall; Woolton Hall; St. Mary’s Hall, Quarry Street; Mechanics’ Institution, St. Mary’s Street; All Hallows Church, Allerton; St. Mathew & St. James, Mossley Hill; Gateacre Grange, Rose Brow; Stoneleigh and Beaconsfield, Beaconsfield Road; and numerous other listed buildings and boundary walls in and around the Woolton area...

Rynolds Park Quarry.
The Quarry originally provided much of the basic building materials for the surrounding mansions. However, due to the close proximity of the residential property, it was closed for stone abstraction in the late 1800s. The area has now been naturally colonised with an extensive array of flora and fauna. In the past 40 years it has been made available at special request for botanical and archaeological research purposes but sadly due to its steep, sheer sides, it is not open to public access. The tunnel from what i have been told off various people is that it may of been used as a shelter for the quarrymen but am unsure about this...






































































Thanks


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 11, 2010)

Interesting site, but what gives with the first pic?


----------



## chilli (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks shame theres not more 2 explore ?


----------



## wherever i may roam (Aug 12, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> Interesting site, but what gives with the first pic?



tunnel entrance perhaps


----------



## TK421 (Aug 14, 2010)

That first pic makes me think that if you went through there you would end up in Lord of the Rings, or Narnia, or something like that hahaha! Strange little place, but I enjoyed your report mate!


----------

